# Animals that Attack!



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

Well as you may have read there was a bear collision in boulder during a triathalon....Shes fine....bear was hungry...aren't they always....Anyways Got me to thinking who here has actually been ATTACKED by an animal other than a dog? I've gotten myself into some pretty greasy places with the local flock of cows/big horn sheep/ Spider bombs and trout.

Got any good stories you wish to share?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Magpie swoops to the head - that's about it.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Nothing directly at me, though I know of someone on a ride that not long ago was errr... 'escorted' down some singletrack by one very angry badger..


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

- chased up a tree by a mountain goat in the Olympics
- charged by a mama boar in Wilder while changing a tire (that's scary)
- attacked by a grosbeak that thought my toe was lunch


----------



## DanT (Feb 14, 2004)

*I was visciously attacked ...*

by a pissed-off cow trying to protect her calf...She charged my front wheel and ran away. The impact was hard enough to throw me off balance and bend the rim, but considering I could have been trampled underfoot (hoof?) or gored by her horns, it wasn't too bad...Next time I'll bring my red cape, though.

(Happened on Mission Peak Trail in Fremont, CA)

-Daniel


----------



## evilbeaver (Jul 23, 2005)

I was riding some back alleys in Seattle this fall when a raccoon weighing probably no less than sixty five pounds reared up and hissed at me. Luckily it did not notice the beater bike pinned behind the trash cans from which it dined, or else it surely would have caught me and dragged me back to its lair.

A squirrel also tried to urinate on me once.


----------



## crashomatic (Jan 16, 2006)

*when animals attack!!!*

I have been accosted by hikers numerous times, rock, curse, and stick throwing etc.
one jackass even got in my face and threatening me, crying about me defacing the pristine second growth doug-fir stand he was walking through (as if the loggers didnt do anything during harvest), he backed off when i produced the pocket sized can of bear mace, another time, one moved off the trail rather politely,i stopped and he waved me to continue and as i was thanking him for his hospitality, tried to jam his walking stick into my rear derr and wheel, he began cursing me and waving the stick menacingly in my face. once again the mace. I seem to be a magnet for nutjobs sometimes. there are other JRA's but those are the most memorable.

mind you i only ride open and authorized bike trails in areas that are notorious mtn bike locations and with the utmost in consideration for other users, but im not going to get stepped on.


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

crashomatic said:


> I have been accosted by hikers numerous times, rock, curse, and stick throwing etc.
> one jackass even got in my face and threatening me, crying about me defacing the pristine second growth doug-fir stand he was walking through (as if the loggers didnt do anything during harvest), he backed off when i produced the pocket sized can of bear mace, another time, one moved off the trail rather politely,i stopped and he waved me to continue and as i was thanking him for his hospitality, tried to jam his walking stick into my rear derr and wheel, he began cursing me and waving the stick menacingly in my face. once again the mace. I seem to be a magnet for nutjobs sometimes. there are other JRA's but those are the most memorable.
> 
> mind you i only ride open and authorized bike trails in areas that are notorious mtn bike locations and with the utmost in consideration for other users, but im not going to get stepped on.


Sounds like a good reason to carry a stun gun or tazer w/you. If they try jamming a stick into your wheel that can be construed as an act of aggression and you legally have a right to defend yourself. Might be kind of cool to stand over someone as they're twitching and ask them if they'd like to apologize.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

"tried to jam his walking stick into my rear derr and wheel, he began cursing me and waving the stick menacingly in my face."

I congratulate you on your amazing restraint. He'd likely have gotten one helluva beat-down from me. I'll put up with a lot, but that pretty well crosses my line in the sand.


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

This guy that owns a tree farm let me ride around on his 7500 acres (thanks!) whenever I wanted but warned me of the pigs. I thought that was a joke until I was riding around the one day and a pig came out from the rows of trees and starting charging at me from behind. I wasn't sure if this was normal behavior or a territorial thing so I pulled out my Glock 21 and shot it. I told the one worker about it and he thanked me, haha! Oddest thing that has ever happened to me on my bike.

Moral of the story...Carry a gun if you are warned about an animal in the territory.


----------



## ShivaSteve (Jan 15, 2004)

I was once repeatedly attacked by a nesting hawk on a little-used piece of single track that must have taken me a little too close to the offspring. On her first dive I was unawares and she came down really hard, sunk her talons into my helmet and knocked me off the bike. After that I held the bike over my head for a quick 100 yard jog - she attacked maybe 3 or 4 more times before I got far enough away for it to stop. Learned later that the same hawk had recently pulled a Mike Tyson on a local city council member out walking, so I felt pretty lucky (and saved the helmet!)


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

1. Had a series of run ins with angry bulls while cutting through a ranch on Maui. Snorting, pawing the ground, the whoe bit. And me without my matador cape. Never cut through there again.

2. Bat's wing brushed my face as I was on a last descent heading for home at dusk. It was actually kind of nice, soft and velvety. I shrieked like a girl.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

preparation_h said:


> Well as you may have read there was a bear collision in boulder during a triathalon....Shes fine....bear was hungry...aren't they always....Anyways Got me to thinking who here has actually been ATTACKED by an animal other than a dog? I've gotten myself into some pretty greasy places with the local flock of cows/big horn sheep/ Spider bombs and trout.
> 
> Got any good stories you wish to share?


i once stopped to look at a medium sized doe that was standing in the trail ahead of me. i was about 5' away from her standing straddled over my bike. we looked at each other for maybe a minute before she suddenly snorted and stomped one of her front hoofs. i took off in the opposite direction as fast as i could before she mistook me for a strange looking foe and charged.

other than that i've only been attacked by a few suicidal butterflies.

rt


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> other than that i've only been attacked by a few suicidal butterflies.
> 
> rt


I fully expected your post in this thread to have at least one reference to this...

<img src=https://www.crazyus.com/images/honeybee-thumb.jpg>

I get dive-bombed by hummingbirds when I'm working on my roof. They haven't actually attacked me, but they definitely don't like me being up there.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just last night I was waiting for my wife on the trail and this humming bird blasted out of nowhere and tired to extract nectar out of my rear tire. Then he moved onto my shoe. I was a little shaken by the unprovoked attack.

Next time I'm packing some pet-tection - meet Spooky & Fang.


----------



## TeleMang (May 22, 2006)

> we looked at each other for maybe a minute before she suddenly snorted and stomped one of her front hoofs.


This is usually what happens when a deer is warning other deer that something is wrong. I used to bow hunt so i got this all the time (aka... i got busted  )

As for animal attacks, the worst one out biking was when i got off to take a break and all of a sudden a snake was squirming between my feet. I think it was just a harmless garter snake but damn those things creep me out. :eekster:

I did get bit by a goose once (not while biking) but that was due to my own stupidity


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Do bees and dogs count?


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

Haven't seen many this year, but last year I had three close encounters with rattlesnakes, including one strike at my front tire. I started getting a complex.


----------



## snowbeard (Sep 22, 2005)

had to bunny hop a rattler at Hall's ranch once, third one I've seen out there...


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

*Add to the list...*



Rufudufus said:


> 1. Had a series of run ins with angry bulls while cutting through a ranch on Maui. Snorting, pawing the ground, the whoe bit. And me without my matador cape. Never cut through there again.
> 
> 2. Bat's wing brushed my face as I was on a last descent heading for home at dusk. It was actually kind of nice, soft and velvety. I shrieked like a girl.


3. Stung in the face by a bee on my lunchtime ride 30 minutes ago. Cursed like a sailor.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanT said:


> by a pissed-off cow trying to protect her calf...She charged my front wheel and ran away. The impact was hard enough to throw me off balance and bend the rim, but considering I could have been trampled underfoot (hoof?) or gored by her horns, it wasn't too bad...Next time I'll bring my red cape, though.
> 
> (Happened on Mission Peak Trail in Fremont, CA)
> 
> -Daniel


Uhhh, do cows have horns? I thought only the males had horns? And if it was a male perhaps he was upset at your attempt to milk him


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, last week right after getting whupped up a climb on my road bike by my two riding buddies I thought I'd school them on the downhill (my 225lbs are good for some things after all). We had a nice little tail wind and a 11-12% down grade. I sprinted off the front before the drop which allowed max velocity near the bottom of the hill. I was just about nearing said max velocity when I felt the sting of a bug smacking my finger at 55 mph. Ouch! Just as I was thinking "I just hit a bug" the little sucker stung me on my poor little pointer finger. OUCHHHHHHHHH! I still held on for another mile an hour faster to tick off before the bottom of the hill (new record for the year of 56.2mph -- with two witnesses). 

Then the road flattened out and I jammed on the brakes so I could stop and get the stinger out. Buddy one flies buy and says don't stop we need the speed to get over the next climb. I scream bee sting as zooms past. He lays on the brakes and rolls back to me to see if I'm allergic (I'm not) and I ask him to pull the stinger out. He said he was wondering why I started swerving all-of-the-sudden.

It was funny in the bazarre "can you beleive what just happened kind of way". By the next day my finger was swollen and itchy like I've never experienced before. Man those little things pack a whollup! It took almost five days for the swelling and itching to stop and now it's been a week and a half I can still see the sting mark.

mbb


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I was attacked by an angry goose once. He got pissed when I ran out of bread and bit me right in the sack. Pain brought me to my knees where I was further humiliated by bites to the ears and neck.


----------



## DanT (Feb 14, 2004)

*cows with horns?*



006_007 said:


> Uhhh, do cows have horns?


Yep. Here's the proof:






but seriously, the answer is yes. Here's a fine specimen:


__
https://flic.kr/p/186985547

(though I can't remember if the one that attacked me actually had any. Just thought it made the story sound better...)

-Daniel


----------



## muslmutt (Jun 24, 2006)

Almost T-Boned a deer on a downhill.
Wasp flew inside my tank top and stung me on the nipple.
That makes two mtb nipple injuries for me.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

crashomatic said:


> I have been accosted by hikers numerous times, rock, curse, and stick throwing etc.
> one jackass even got in my face and threatening me, crying about me defacing the pristine second growth doug-fir stand he was walking through (as if the loggers didnt do anything during harvest), he backed off when i produced the pocket sized can of bear mace, another time, one moved off the trail rather politely,i stopped and he waved me to continue and as i was thanking him for his hospitality, tried to jam his walking stick into my rear derr and wheel, he began cursing me and waving the stick menacingly in my face. once again the mace. I seem to be a magnet for nutjobs sometimes. there are other JRA's but those are the most memorable.
> 
> mind you i only ride open and authorized bike trails in areas that are notorious mtn bike locations and with the utmost in consideration for other users, but im not going to get stepped on.


i'm sorry man but these stories had me almost to tears with laughter. did you do anything to provoke they guy who tried to put the stick in your wheel? seems like pretty odd behavior...


----------



## alejandrico (Jul 9, 2006)

I was finishing a climb and decided to stop to take a rest, drink some water and look down to the singletrack section where I was standing, and next to my it was half Rattle snake (Cascabel) moving out of the singletrack, Just one jump took me 2 meters away.
I believe the snake was in the singletrack right in the spot where I stoped, forunatelly it decided to move away instead of attacking me. It rolled itself and started to make the Cascabel noise with its tail. it was really scary I had to wait for the 2 people that were riding behind me
Talking with some other biker, we found out there is rattlesnake nest near this point since 3 more people have seen these kind of snakes in the same point in the past
Also we should have been warned because we saw two different kind of small snakes at the begining of the trail, but we didn't worry until the CASCABEL!!!


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

Railing a berm (sort of) on a local track i near crapped my pants at the sight of dirty big old brown snake sunning itself in the middle of the track. Didn't strike though. It just sort of watched me go around it (frozen in terror). 

Other than that, no attacks but i did hit a dog once on the roadie. Stacked pretty hard on that one.


----------



## rfisk89196 (Sep 19, 2004)

Not sure it if counts, But I was attacked after a night ride, she must have considered it too late to be returning home. It was a deliberate attack, and since then I make sure I am back by the time I told her I would be.


Bob


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I was riding back to my house after a ride in the failing light, and I came across a gigantic snapping turtle in the middle of the road. The things shell must of been 3 feet across. And that beak, damn... Well, I tried to get him out of the road, and he kept snapping at me. Kinda scary really. He was too big to pick up, and the claws were too shart so I came up with a plan. I would provoke him intil he jumped at me, then while he was in the air I would push as hard as I could... I repeated this a few times, lost a tire knob, but got him out of the road. 

Good thing too, it was getting dark and if a car hit it there might be two causalties..


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

Jessep said:


> I was riding back to my house after a ride in the failing light, and I came across a gigantic snapping turtle in the middle of the road.


we had one of similar proportion here in town when i worked for the highway dept. we received a call that it was snapping at the tires of passing car. you're absolutely right about how difficult they are to move. stubborn bastards.

the_dude


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

ShivaSteve said:


> I was once repeatedly attacked by a nesting hawk on a little-used piece of single track that must have taken me a little too close to the offspring. On her first dive I was unawares and she came down really hard, sunk her talons into my helmet and knocked me off the bike. After that I held the bike over my head for a quick 100 yard jog - she attacked maybe 3 or 4 more times before I got far enough away for it to stop.


Wow, exactly the same thing happened to me at Bear Brook in NH. I could hear the thing squaking for a while and didn't think much of it until WHAM, right in the back of the helmet and knocked me off the bike. I got back on the bike and rode a TT out of there so fast that it would put Lance to shame. 
I later learned that it was a Northern Goshawk which are:


hawkwatch.org said:


> "aggressive birds is capable of taking a wide range of prey - crashing straight into and through brush on a chase. It has a well-earned reputation of defending the nest from all intruders, including humans. The short, rounded wings and long rudder-like tail of this bird, like the other accipiters, are well designed for quick maneuvering through its forest habitat."


Luckily I was wearing a helmet, cause those talons would have really made a mess of my scalp judging by the holes left in the helmet.


----------



## Luke Trailrider (Feb 3, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Uhhh, do cows have horns? I thought only the males had horns? And if it was a male perhaps he was upset at your attempt to milk him


That's not milk kemo sabe....


----------



## Luke Trailrider (Feb 3, 2006)

This spring I was riding on the Wolfe River trail system in Memphis. I came over a hill and tore through a mud hole and missed a big a$$ water moccasin laying in it by inches. I could see him striking at my ankle in my minds eye but I don't think he budged. Once I got a little ways away I stopped to have a look at him and remembered the 2 women jogging probably a 1/4 mile behind me. I found the biggest stick I could and got about 6' away and tried to frighten him off. That only pissed him off and he coiled up and struck at the stick (which was really cool looking and scary at the same time). I finally got the stick under him and did my best Steve Irwin impression which scared him back into the river.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanT said:


> Yep. Here's the proof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. City boy has now been schooled. I will now believe EVERYTHING I watch on Family Guy


----------



## cbratt (Jun 21, 2005)

*Scary encounter*

When the picture was taken, this docile looking creature was only seconds away from tearing off my unsuspecting riding buddy's right hand. He learned the hard way that white spots on a brown animal signal aggressiveness and large dagger-like fangs...


----------



## stlburner (Dec 20, 2004)

*Laugh*



muslmutt said:


> Almost T-Boned a deer on a downhill.
> Wasp flew inside my tank top and stung me on the nipple.
> That makes two mtb nipple injuries for me.


That was the first time I've laughed out loud while reading MTBR.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Once I had avoid a tumbleweed headed my way, it was about as big as a VW bug. Does that count?

On the other hand I have seen bear, bobcat, coyote, tail end of a mountainlion, eagles, rattlers, bunnies, jackrabbits (much bigger, think coyote sized with cottontails), deer, elk, pronghorn, cows (yes, they can have horns), bulls, lizards (some take a liking to running under the bottom bracket as you cruise down the trail), bullsnakes, kangaroo rats, badgers, wild turkey (no not _that_ kind), quail, and a swarms of flying ants. None of which tried to attack, well, maybe the ants.

I wrote a story about the tumbleweed attacks, but the post is long since gone.


----------



## nuttymtbr (Apr 7, 2006)

Last year on a short night ride I hit an armadillo! Scared the crap out of me!!! I was just flying along and WHAM!! I stopped dead in the trail and fell to the side like in slow motion, laughing like crazy. Then I saw the dumb animal run from under my wheel into the brush. Funny thing is I saw him sitting on the side of the trail and then at the last moment he jumped in front of me.


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

I rode through a 4 foot wide swarm of bees. Thought they were flys or gnats. oops.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Every Pisgah Gathering, I end up as *Broussard*'s dogs Chew Toy.








crazy dog


----------



## mark_8408 (Jun 1, 2006)

Had a bee fly in my helmet vent. It was the fastest I've ever dismounted and taken a helmet will moving.


----------



## alejandrico (Jul 9, 2006)

rfisk89196 said:


> Not sure it if counts, But I was attacked after a night ride, she must have considered it too late to be returning home. It was a deliberate attack, and since then I make sure I am back by the time I told her I would be.
> 
> Bob


I would say, yes it counts :skep:


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

One time a friend and I were night riding. Unfortunately he flatted out so we decided to replace the tire. We heard loud rumbling from the trees and thought for sure it was a bear. Seriously it scared the hell out of me, I didn't know what to do. Obviously I couldn't run, so instinctively I threw my bike above my head and used my headlamp to flash all around the bushes, coversely speaking, my copilot got down and tucked into a ball. The animal ran off, I'm hoping it was because of my plan? Does anyone know if that was a good idea or was my friend the smarter of us two by tucking into a ball?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

cbratt said:


> When the picture was taken, this docile looking creature was only seconds away from tearing off my unsuspecting riding buddy's right hand. He learned the hard way that white spots on a brown animal signal aggressiveness and large dagger-like fangs...
> 
> View attachment 183930


you're kidding, right? deer babies bite?


----------



## evilbeaver (Jul 23, 2005)

*deer babies = fawns...*

...and they only bite when you squeeze 'em hard enough.

Kidding.


----------



## Greebler (Jun 28, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Uhhh, do cows have horns? I thought only the males had horns? And if it was a male perhaps he was upset at your attempt to milk him


Remember you can milk anything with nipples...

=P


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

*rt* said:


> other than that i've only been attacked by a few suicidal butterflies.


That's funny, my wife said that same exact thing on our ride today, "I was just attacked by a suicidal butterfly." They were plentyful today, I'm glad they didn't decide to strike "en masse". 

Patrick


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mississippi Kites are the most foul mooded, overprotective parents I've ever had to deal with. On top of that they are an endangered species so you can't even defend yourself without going to federal prison. They inhabited the trees located near the jogging trail around the golf course at Altus AFB where I went to Tech School with the air force. We'd have to assemble together and run as a pack, otherwise those birds would hit every single person as they ran by!

The second most vicious creature I've encountered on the trail would have to be mosquitos! I always considered mosquito bites just part of the deal and accepted the five to ten bites I'd get a ride. About a month ago I went riding on some new trails, ran out of gas going up a steep technical singletrack climb and dismounted to hike the bike. First I heard a couple zings past my ear, then a pinch on my arm, then four or five pinches... within thirty seconds of getting off the bike, the air was so thick with those little ba$tards that I couldn't breathe without sucking them in. I sprinted to a flatter section got on the bike and cleaned the rest of the climb out of fear for my life! The next day I looked like I had measels there were so many bites all over me, must have been around fifty over the course of two minutes.


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

That fawn is adorable. Was there a mother deer anywhere in sight?


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

*A mad pack of Giant mutant turkeys!*

Actually its happened a couple of times.. but the first time it happened i was completely unprepared, racing down a swooping singletrack into a berm... and out of nowhere they come screaming across the trail right at me. It was all i could do but lock the brakes and lay it down just missing two trees on the other side of the berm, turning my shorts a shade of brown in the process. They ran right in front of me and kept going! I know they were just turkeys but DAMN IF THEY ARE NOT LOUD! Freaked me out the first time. Now, when i ride there i am more aware.. They better watch out this thanksgiving or else im bringing my shotty :eekster:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Do mosquitoes count???

A squirrel. Specifically a golden mantled ground squirrel. 

I was on a singletrack where the brush had closed in on either side. It was difficult maintaining control with the handlebars getting grabbed. I noticed the squirrel running along the trail in front of me, like I was chasing him down, when he ran into the brush on the side of the trail. As I passed where he disappeared, he suddenly jumped onto my right foot and ran up my leg, across my hip, and jumped off into the brush on my left side. It was all over in a flash and it startled me so much I actually crashed into the brush myself (but recovered without tumbleweeding!  ).

Seen deer, cattle, etc, but no physical encounters. Bear tracks atop my tire tracks when I was backtracking. Couldn't have been more than ten minutes.

Once while hiking I on a cool morning I saw fresh bear scat. How fresh you ask? It was still steaming! No sign of the depositor.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*does this count?*

Do kamikaze sparrows count?


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

psunuc said:


> so I pulled out my Glock 21 and shot [the pig]. Moral of the story...Carry a gun if you are warned about an animal in the territory.


Barbarian

See #2: http://www.answers.com/barbarian&r=67

Dude it was a f'ing pig, you couldn't just ride away? You decided it had to die?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

hey man, some of those pigs have huge teeth. i'm not agreeing with the actions taken, but you need to know that some freaking pigs have teeth that you do NOT want to mess with...


----------



## xtrememaniak (Nov 28, 2005)

I have luckily never been attacked on my MTB. However on my road bike I was nearly run off the road by a Rabbit. "What's it gonna do? Nibble your bum?" Anyway I saw it in the road and as I neared it reacted the same way any rabbit, squirrel, small furry thing reacts when spooked. It darts left, right, then left then right oh crap which way to go! Anyway so that I did not hit it I needed to swerve to the other curb, luckily no cars were coming.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

okie_calvin said:


> Do kamikaze sparrows count?
> <img src=http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=185046&stc=1&d=1154477183>


Are those Rhyno Lite wheels? they look just like the ones on my bike; minus the piece of sparrow :skep:


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Killer grouse*

From a road ride up McKenzie Pass. I never new grouse could hiss.

It kept attacking my shoes as I was trying to clip back in.


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

you guys won't believe it but I hit a deer once while riding some singletrack. Came around a tight berm and just nailed it! I've never seen a deer run so fast in my life


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*yessirree*



Mellow Yellow said:


> Are those Rhyno Lite wheels? they look just like the ones on my bike; minus the piece of sparrow :skep:


 That's exactly what they are. That carcass stayed on for almost four days of Crested Butte riding!


----------



## Padronis (Mar 14, 2006)

I haven't been attacked but I gues you could say I attacked the wildlife. I was cruising down a straight part of the trail when a squirrel darts out infront of me and starts running in front of me. I immediately started to crack up and decided to try and catch up..those guys are fast!. He eventually jumped off to the side into some brush.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

Both my pets are armed and will attack.


----------



## skip29er (Mar 13, 2006)

This is more of a second-hand story, but.... I was working at a shop in NC when I saw a completely demolished (and relatively new) Cannondale road frame hanging in the shop. Apparently on the Wed evening hammer ride, the dude got hit by a deer. He did not hit the deer, the deer jumped out of the woods and broadsided the guy!
That had to hurt. And it didn't do too much for the frame.


----------



## GTL (Mar 30, 2006)

While bombing a downhill, my buddy, in front, had a small, cute bunny fly out of the brush, bounce off his leg and leap back into the brush. Startled my buddy so bad he went off trail and ended up in stuck in some manzanita.


----------



## daodedick (Jul 27, 2006)

Back in 2004 there was a mountain lion who killed one biker and maimed another. (1st post ever.)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/01/09/national/main592433.shtml


----------



## kp2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Last night I had a bee fly into a helmet vent while riding on some widetrack... I don't think i've taken my helmet off that fast ever! I was able to take the helmet off, fling the bee out and put my helmet back on without slowing down.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

In Jersey There are more deer than you can count! A few months ago i was on a solo ride bombing down this local trail, not really paying too much attention to what was ahead of me (big mistake). right in the middle of the trail was a mother and father deer with their newborn fawn. when i saw them, they were about 100 ft ahead of me. i slammed on the brakes and stopped probably 15 ft away from them. the father deer stared at me for a bit then started snorting at me cuz they thought i was tryin to hurt the fawn. and i was just like o $hit this deer is gunna kill me. so i slowly backed up and then hauled ass back up the trail. another time there was this huge copperhead sitting in the middle of the trail on a rock, then it started coming towards me and i got pretty scared.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

I moved a few weeks ago. On my last trip out of there I loaded my bikes(bike content). While doing the last walk through I checked the gate in the back. I walked right up to it and shook the latch. Then outa nowhere I hear this screechey hissy sound coming from my feet!! I look down and see this crazy mutant RAT looking thing with a rack of teeth a mile long(Well it seemed like it at the moment) stairing at me!! So... What do I do? Mind you I'm 6ft tall, 195lbs of testosterone packin MALE!! Thats right you guessed it... I spun around and ran outa there screamin like a little Beeotch. I ran so fast I kicked dirt on that thing. My hands were flailing about (flamboyantly)and I cut my right pinky finger on the textured wall. I get into the garage and I was totaly outa breath. Yea those 6 steps it took me to get to the garage seemed like forever! 
So I'm in the garage laughing out loud at myself thinking "Man!! That was a close one".
Thats my close call with death and an animal while dealing with bikes. 

HUGH


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

Hahaha! That one had me laughing out loud a bit. BTW, that thing is a possum-- they can look kinda evil somtimes.


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

*One from another thread thats good*

It wasnt me but an entertaining story.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=205491&highlight=mountain+lion


----------



## SouthEastXC (Aug 23, 2006)

*A stick. No, a snake! No, a poisonous snake!!!*

A couple years ago me and a friend were exploring an old loging road in the local woods on our hardtails. There was one hill that was fairly steep and long and we began grind up it. After about halfway, I got tired of going slow and stood up to just get it over with. About a minute later, I realized that I had run over a stick with my front wheel (no big deal, happens all the time), when it got under my bottom bracket I realized it was a snake, (a fiarly big deal, definately got my attention), and by the time my back wheel ran over it, I realized it was a copperhead (a very big deal, and initiated an adrenali rush)! It was stretched out across the trail and I felt it swing back around and attack my back tire as my rear wheel rolled over its tail. Needless to say I freaked out and hauled it up the rest of the hill, screaming the whole way up and trying to warn my following friend. He thought my behavior was strange but rode right by the snake without even noticing it. When he got to the top of the hill I told him what happened, gained our courage and composure and each a big stick (Which took some time to make sure they weren't in fact snakes as well).

Since we had no idea where the trail would lead, we had planned on the out and back, and not wanting to chance a pissed off poisouns snake, we had to clear the trail one way or another. We tried scaring the snake off with stick and rocks, but it just sat there coiled up and ready to strike. We decided to break off a very large branch of a fallen tree and give it the old death whack. One big swing and it wiggled a bit and then ceased to exist...

We went on about another mile but were both freaked out too much to go much further, and decided to head back, very slowly and cautiously, still gives me the willies.

Second hand story:
Another friend of mine was following a guy on the trails at Sokol in Tuscaloosa AL and watched a very long black (non poisonous) snake ( I think it was/would have been a chicken snake) drop from a tree around his firend's neck who was right in front of him. This, of course, caused the rider to freak out and crash, along with a few other riders creating a pile up. Apparently it was quite a scene: a tangle of freaked out mountianbikers, bikes and a loose snake. I could just imagine seeing all this take place, sounded like too much to be true, but was confirmed by a couple other guys and I've seen quite a few long chiken snakes in trees after squirrels and birds...

If cars were animals, I'd count them too...


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

My friend growing up was riding his mtb and a kamakazi squirrel tried to make him endo and ran into his front wheel. It got stuck in the spokes for about 5 revolutions he canned the brakes and the squirrel got out and ran away no worse for wear. 
BTW I laughed so many times reading these. Sounds like that Gawshawk was the size of a teradactile.


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Bunny attack*

This past July, on the Gooseberry Mesa trail in Utah, i had an encounter with a suicidal jack rabbit... I don't know if this qualifies as an attack, but its a pretty good story. Man, the ears on those things are LONG.

Long story short, i had the worst ride ever, due to 100 different factors, and on my way back to the car, im going oh, about 15 mph, just trying to get done as soon as possible, when out of the bushes to my right jumps a rabbit... STRAIGHT INTO MY CHEST! Talk about having the living bejesus scared out of you.

He hit me, and went straight down, under my rear wheel. i immediately screamed multiple profanities, and flailed both arms in the air. Front wheel went sideways, and i went OTB, twisting my ankle. No serious damage done.

The poor bunny got the worst of it tho. He either died of fright, or the impact of my big fat chest, or being run over by my wheel. Anyway, after i gracefully ended up on the ground, i looked back, and the bunny was laying on the trail, twitching really hard. After @ 15 seconds, that stopped, and he was gone. < Poor lil feller.

I picked him up and put him back in the bush he came out of. Hoepfully he made a good dinner for some of the other wildlife.

That ended the worst ride of my Utah trip this year!


----------



## BrettVisionSLR (Aug 5, 2006)

SouthEastXC,

It seems like your post should be placed in a "People that attack!" thread. :-D

I've had many a rattlesnake encounter here too, though I don't have much fear of snakes and usually just ride by them or move them off trail depending on the trail. In CA the rattlesnakes would rather just be away from you, so give them that chance and they will take it. 

I was descending at speed once, and as I rounded a corner I see what I think might be a snake stretched across the road, I go wide and things get a little rocky and I have a hard time coming to a stop while upright, turns out it was a rattler, an old big guy, who I'd nearly killed, and who nearly got me to fly off the trail.

A few years before that, in the mountains of Ojai, I came around a bend and spotted a momma black bear and cub , they were both running sort of paralell to the trail, the momma looked at me over her shoulder for what seemed like a long time but kept going. . .a close encounter, no attack, I'm happy to report. 

I've run into "killer bees" once on my favorite trail in Ojai. I was climbing past a large rock with a split in it that I've ridden by hundreds of times, and while I'd seen some bees in it a couple times the previous week I didn't think I'd bother them being 15 feet away, but this time as I went grinding by on the climb they decided to swarm me, I stood and sprinted up the hill but I felt bees still in my shirt and helmet so while mashing away at the pedals I start shedding clothes. I had 4 stings by the time I was clear. . .now I just had to descend past them on the way back.


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

Last spring as I was bombing down a sweet piece of single track I saw somthing stange in the center if the trail. To be safe I stopped quickly. There in the center of the trail were two box turtles copulating. My sudden approach sent them scurrying into the brush. That's when I was attacked by the guilt. I couldn't help wondering how long it took them to get into that position and if they'd ever get a second chance:eekster:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mtnfiend said:


> Barbarian
> 
> See #2: http://www.answers.com/barbarian&r=67
> 
> Dude it was a f'ing pig, you couldn't just ride away? You decided it had to die?


Dude, a wild pig will eat YOU given the chance, even if it came from domesticated stock. They are nasty, angry animals that will hurt you, and once in the wild they multiply like rabbits.

Nice Shot :thumbsup: I would have eaten it too, if I could have gotten it out of there. .


----------



## SouthEastXC (Aug 23, 2006)

In retrospect, we probably should have turned around and headed back home, letting the snake live. Knowing we would be coming back the same way, I didn't want to take any chances though-expecially after it took a bite at me. 

I had a friend that got bit by one and almost los a couple of fingers. Besides, we found one in the carport once, and took it off a couple miles and let it go, so kind of evens things out.


----------



## chrisdusack (Jan 28, 2004)

I clipped a smalll rabbit on a road ride through a wooded paved path. I had a large goose step out in front of me while descending a paved hill at about 45 MPH on a MTbike with slicks. Got stung by a yellow jacket on the ankle, then some larger bee stung me on the lip just a few minutes later. Also have had numerous dogs run up on me, both on the road and trail.

While visiting a petting zoo, I had a squirrel jump up onto my hand to try to get some food. I shook my hand and received a few scratches. 

I've seen plenty of deer, turkey, hawks, rabbits, a few bears and foxes, but never had any trouble with any of them.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

HUGH said:


> I moved a few weeks ago. On my last trip out of there I loaded my bikes(bike content). While doing the last walk through I checked the gate in the back. I walked right up to it and shook the latch. Then outa nowhere I hear this screechey hissy sound coming from my feet!! I look down and see this crazy mutant RAT looking thing with a rack of teeth a mile long(Well it seemed like it at the moment) stairing at me!! So... What do I do? Mind you I'm 6ft tall, 195lbs of testosterone packin MALE!! Thats right you guessed it... I spun around and ran outa there screamin like a little Beeotch. I ran so fast I kicked dirt on that thing. My hands were flailing about (flamboyantly)and I cut my right pinky finger on the textured wall. I get into the garage and I was totaly outa breath. Yea those 6 steps it took me to get to the garage seemed like forever!
> So I'm in the garage laughing out loud at myself thinking "Man!! That was a close one".
> Thats my close call with death and an animal while dealing with bikes.
> 
> HUGH


that's no crazy mutant rat... that is a Rodent of Unusual Size!


----------



## laivindil (Apr 3, 2005)

Only time I've ever been attacked was while I was running. This mutant rat-dog came out of nowhere barking like it thought it was actually frightening. Unfortunetly for the little guy it only made me ticked off. After all, how dare this little 15lb ball of fluff attack a 6'5" 230lb guy while he's trying to get a little exercise? As soon as it got close enough I took one meaningful step forward...and the thing ran back home as fast as it could, yapping what I can only assume was rat-dog-speak for "OMG PLEASE DON'T KILL ME!!!". 

Good thing too, my next step would have been a punt.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Why is it that it is always the BIG guys 6' to 6'5" 220lbs are always the ones screeching and running away like school girls. I'm not sayin all of ya but A LOT of ya. I have seen big guys run like hell from little snakes and tirantulas. I am sure it has something to do with being startled.


----------



## hobbers (Aug 26, 2006)

davec113 said:


> Dude, a wild pig will eat YOU given the chance, even if it came from domesticated stock. They are nasty, angry animals that will hurt you, and once in the wild they multiply like rabbits.
> 
> Nice Shot :thumbsup: I would have eaten it too, if I could have gotten it out of there. .


Seriously. Out here in Nor Cal, people warn me about wild boars. I haven't run across one on a trail (I've only been here a little over 1 year). But apparently they are extremely nasty and aggressive, and will tear you up badly if they feel like it. Everyone says to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## hobbers (Aug 26, 2006)

iWiLRiDe said:


> One time a friend and I were night riding. Unfortunately he flatted out so we decided to replace the tire. We heard loud rumbling from the trees and thought for sure it was a bear. Seriously it scared the hell out of me, I didn't know what to do. Obviously I couldn't run, so instinctively I threw my bike above my head and used my headlamp to flash all around the bushes, coversely speaking, my copilot got down and tucked into a ball. The animal ran off, I'm hoping it was because of my plan? Does anyone know if that was a good idea or was my friend the smarter of us two by tucking into a ball?


You were the smarter of the two. If a bear charged me while I was off my bike, I would pick my bike up over my head and start waving it around and screaming at the bear. Running means you are prey, and the bear will attack you. Rolling up into a ball won't prevent an attack if they intend on attacking you. But being aggressive back at the bear would have a better chance of stopping them short of an attack.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

HUGH said:


> I moved a few weeks ago. On my last trip out of there I loaded my bikes(bike content). While doing the last walk through I checked the gate in the back. I walked right up to it and shook the latch. Then outa nowhere I hear this screechey hissy sound coming from my feet!! I look down and see this crazy mutant RAT looking thing with a rack of teeth a mile long(Well it seemed like it at the moment) stairing at me!! So... What do I do? Mind you I'm 6ft tall, 195lbs of testosterone packin MALE!! Thats right you guessed it... I spun around and ran outa there screamin like a little Beeotch. I ran so fast I kicked dirt on that thing. My hands were flailing about (flamboyantly)and I cut my right pinky finger on the textured wall. I get into the garage and I was totaly outa breath. Yea those 6 steps it took me to get to the garage seemed like forever!
> So I'm in the garage laughing out loud at myself thinking "Man!! That was a close one".
> Thats my close call with death and an animal while dealing with bikes.
> 
> HUGH


Dude, that's no rat, it's a possum!

Ride On!
JD


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

*Tom came after me once...*



preparation_h said:


> Well as you may have read there was a bear collision in boulder during a triathalon....Shes fine....bear was hungry...aren't they always....Anyways Got me to thinking who here has actually been ATTACKED by an animal other than a dog? I've gotten myself into some pretty greasy places with the local flock of cows/big horn sheep/ Spider bombs and trout.
> 
> Got any good stories you wish to share?


Valley Falls, Ct, about a mile into the ride, a Tom turkey came at me with his tail all unfurled and stuff. He was about 20 yards away and "cool...never seen one of those out here".

Next thing I know, the damn thing is squawking and running after me. Sunofa***** chased me for a good quarter mile, me laughing and screaming the whole way.

Must've been some hens in the area.

now, I'm in Georgia and am NOT looking forward to my first experience with the snakes down here.

AJ


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

I was in my last 20 miles of a 101 mile backcountry race when I came upon a porcupine. It was getting dark, I was exhausted and the damn thing would not move out of the trail. He started running up the trail in the direction I wanted to go. I really just wanted to keep riding, but also did not want to finish my ride full of quills. So I started yelling at it. It ran another 20 feet or so up the trail, then across it and up a tree next to the trail. Once it was a ways up the tree, I just went. I think I was too tired to be as scared as maybe I should have been. I don't know how far they can shoot those quills. 

Then this Saturday I had my second unusual animal encounter. I was chased by one very angry groundhog. I came around a corner and there is was standing on the edge of the trail looking in the woods. It turned and looked at me. I expected it to run away, but it did not. I kepts staring at me, and started vibrating. Then it turned towards me. I yelled at it to get out of the trail, and it moved towards me. At this point I got a little nervous, thinking of what I had learned in elementary school about rabid animals. I was almost back at the parking lot and really did not want to turn around and do the whole trail again. It started coming closer to me and did this weird kind of push-up thing--back legs stretched out behind it and going up and down on its front legs. It never made a sound, but was moving its mouth. By now it was about 8 feet from me. I got off my bike figuring if it attacked, I would rather it attack my bike than me. It inched closer, and I moved to keep my bike between me and it. Finally, it just ran right past me down the trail. I got back on my bike and hightailed it to the parking lot. 

In the parking lot a few other people were talking about it (at this point, I was not sure what it was--I had never seen a groundhog out of a zoo and did not realize we had them around here--someone confirmed it was a groundhog). I was waiting for my BF to finish his ride and more people showed up talking about the mad groundhog. In all, in about a half hour it had chased or otherwise acted aggressively towards at least 8 riders. It just so happened that our club trail liaison came riding along so I told him so the park authorities can investigate in case there is something wrong with it. Most likely it is a new mom-hog and has babies somewhere near that section of trail.


----------



## Beermaker (May 12, 2006)

Some years ago I was riding down to the store to pick up something. I was wearing some baggy shorts with boxers on underneath. I never saw what it was but some sort of stinging insect flew up my shorts and boxers and stung me in a most tender place. 
I jumped off my bike and invented an entirely new form of dancing right there on the spot.


----------



## HillBillies (May 15, 2006)

You don't want to mess with feral pigs down here in Oz. Some of them can be brutes. Here is a pic of one that you wouldn't want to run into on a tight single track - caught in outback Australia.


----------



## Darkmaster99 (Aug 20, 2006)

dude that thing is freaking huge! 

worst with me was a turkey and some old guy who was threating to hang me from my *cesnsored* is i didnt return his shovel that my freind stole


----------



## Whitebread (Aug 28, 2006)

HillBillies said:


> You don't want to mess with feral pigs down here in Oz. Some of them can be brutes. Here is a pic of one that you wouldn't want to run into on a tight single track - caught in outback Australia.


Wow, all this talk of animal attacks makes me want to, at the least, get a knife and some animal mase.


----------



## MV Rider (Oct 13, 2005)

daodedick said:


> Back in 2004 there was a mountain lion who killed one biker and maimed another. (1st post ever.)
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/01/09/national/main592433.shtml


This was the unfortunate incident involving Mark Reynolds on the Cactus Trail in Whitting Ranch, Orange County, CA. Mark just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Anne is still recovering, but doing ok. Debbie stills rides alot, but not by herself. Thankfully, we've had no more mountain lion attacks in Orange County. However, the mountain lions are still aroud.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

evilbeaver said:


> IA squirrel also tried to urinate on me once.


lol that is rich!


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

HillBillies said:


> You don't want to mess with feral pigs down here in Oz. Some of them can be brutes. Here is a pic of one that you wouldn't want to run into on a tight single track - caught in outback Australia.


Turns out sting rays are bad there too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

crashomatic said:


> I tried to jam his walking stick into my rear derr and wheel, he began cursing me and waving the stick menacingly in my face. n.


so did you mace him....I would have....then pummeled him


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

DanT said:


> by a pissed-off cow trying to protect her calf...She charged my front wheel and ran away. The impact was hard enough to throw me off balance and bend the rim, but considering I could have been trampled underfoot (hoof?) or gored by her horns, it wasn't too bad...Next time I'll bring my red cape, though.
> 
> (Happened on Mission Peak Trail in Fremont, CA)
> 
> -Daniel


Mission Peak is the only place I have had close encounters of the dromadary kind too. None charged, but often they refuse to leave the trail and act like they are going to charge. Seen a rattler there and some wolves or wild dogs there too. This thread makes me want to go back to Mission Peak, but due to an injury I am not in good enough shape and still hurt. :sad:


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

hobbers said:


> Seriously. Out here in Nor Cal, people warn me about wild boars. I haven't run across one on a trail (I've only been here a little over 1 year). But apparently they are extremely nasty and aggressive, and will tear you up badly if they feel like it. Everyone says to keep an eye out for them.


Yep, look out for them. Just a few notes on wild pigs. A male boar, when it attacks, will charge with its head down and ragdoll your legs with its tusks. A female boar though (if young ones are present) will come at you with mouth wide open and bite you. It will attempt to kill you and will eat you if it can.

I'd kill one if it tried to attack me too. Only a simple-minded fool would value their own life less than that of an animal.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

loco-****** said:


> Turns out sting rays are bad there too.


Haha, I can't believe that dude lasted as long as he did.

I also can't believe he had a wife and 2 kids, what an a-hole... I feel sorry for them.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't believe the guy killed the pig with a Glock. I've always heard it takes a 357 or 44 mag. to stop them.

I never go walking on our property in souther IN without a gun--a big one! :thumbsup: TC


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)

I know it says other than a dog, but I was out at Bear Creek this weekend, and there were some people walking their dogs. I was talking to them for alittle while and then I decided to move on, right when I was getting back on my bike, the dog comes up and bites my leg, it didn't break the skin, mainly just got my pants, but I have a whole, I though it was totally random.


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

Have had several marmots(groundhogs) hiss at me and that's about it. I ride on trails around town so not too much wildlife.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

HillBillies said:


> You don't want to mess with feral pigs down here in Oz. Some of them can be brutes. Here is a pic of one that you wouldn't want to run into on a tight single track - caught in outback Australia.
> 
> Heh, I know a few puppy dogs that would sell their souls to grab that bugger by the ears.....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Magpie nesting season here. Cool_blades and I got buzzed this afternoon.


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 1, 2006)

I wasn't attacked, but scared the piss out of me. On a night ride in SoCal, and a big nasty hairy spider the size of a Buick (I swear) appeared in my light in the middle of the trail right in front of me. Not being a big fan of spiders (read: big sissy boy), especially ones that big, I cranked it up so quick, getting as much distance between me and the mutant spider as I could.

I did manage to get stung on the ass by a bee on a ride, though. Bombing down some steep, kinda technical singletrack, hanging over my back tire, when the little bastard flew up my shorts and got me through the liners. Yeowch! I gave a good yell, but couldn't really stop in the middle of the downhill, so just barrelled to the bottom where I hopped off and ran around like my ass was on fire. My friends thought the yell was from my exuberance at the downhill. They got a kick out of the real reason.


----------



## Madness Monkey (Aug 28, 2006)

eerm i got attacked by ants they hurt but after a monkey dance or 2 i was ok


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

I was up north near Ely a day ago on a ride with my wife and these two people were
out walking their tiny little dogs that looked like an alien crossbreed of a bug-eyed
pug and something else when one of them decided to attack me. I saw his intention
and hit the big ring and tore like hell out of there with my wife laughing like a weirdo
the whole time. She caught up a few minutes later after I exhausted the dog still
laughing saying it was one of the funniest things she'd ever seen - me careening
along the trail like I was evading a wolf or some other large predator and this little
barking bundle of fluff practically bursting a brain vein trying to chase me. She said
the dog finally tired, sat down and barked once.


----------



## HardDrive (Aug 25, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Haha, I can't believe that dude lasted as long as he did.
> 
> I also can't believe he had a wife and 2 kids, what an a-hole... I feel sorry for them.


I also feel sorry for them, their farther/husband has just been killed in freak accident. How do you come to the conclusion he is an "a-hole"? I take it you know very little about him and his contribution to charity, conservation, education etc.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

HardDrive said:


> I also feel sorry for them, their farther/husband has just been killed in freak accident. How do you come to the conclusion he is an "a-hole"? I take it you know very little about him and his contribution to charity, conservation, education etc.


Maybe his point was that he put himself in a position to get killed which was not the most responsible thing to do.

I'd love to learn to do aerobatics but, with a family, it's not the most sensible thing to do. People get killed frequently doing that. JMO.TC


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

AA717driver said:


> Maybe his point was that he put himself in a position to get killed which was not the most responsible thing to do.


How do any of you claim to know whether he was being responsible or not? The guy risks his life every day he goes to work, just as many people do. You honestly think it never occurred to him or his family that he might not come home one day? You go to work, you do the best you can, you provide for them as well as you can, and you put things in place so that if something *does* happen, your family is covered. Anyone in law enforcement, military combat, working with potentially deadly animals, heavy equipment, etc... lives that way. In fact, the number of people who have to deal with life & death survival on a daily basis would drastically overshadow those who don't, as soon as you start to look outside the soft little US with all our comfy office jobs & luxury cars. Take a look at what a day in the average life of a citizen is like in Inda. Africa. China. Iraq. Pick a place, any place.

Sounds like the real a-hole is the judgemental prick who sees someone living their life differently than theirs, and decides instantly that it's wrong.


----------



## pecka (Jul 19, 2004)

cbratt said:


> When the picture was taken, this docile looking creature was only seconds away from tearing off my unsuspecting riding buddy's right hand. He learned the hard way that white spots on a brown animal signal aggressiveness and large dagger-like fangs...


Hy buddy, sorry to ruin your funny party but don't yu know that you should never touch wild animals babies? Once your smell gets transferred over on them they get refused by their mother.
You can congratulate yourself 'cause you probaby caused death of the Bamby. :madman:


----------



## MTB'n for life (Oct 7, 2005)

Well i havnt ever been attacked by anything decent but a friend of mine helped a guy out the other day who had unknowingly put his bike down on some kind of bees nest and he was deathly alergic to bees so from a failed attempt from a ROAD BIKER(just kidding got nothing agiasnt em') my friend had to run in and get it.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was riding down Bobcat in marin headlands and a red tail hawk flew 3 feet over my head and nabbed a jackrabbit in the middle of the trail about 50 yards in front of me. I actually heard the jack's spine snap before the hawk took off with poor thumper in his talons. my jaw almost hit the top tube.

so, didn't attack me but was still pretty dang impressive. I'll never forget it. great day too, from there I rode straight to Zeitgeist and got drunk on lager. good times.


----------



## epetes (Jul 1, 2006)

I was riding on some fast single track near Coles Corner, WA going about 20 mph. I came around a corner and stumbled upon a Sasquatch pinching a loaf not more than 20 yards off to the right of the trail at the edge of an alpine meadow. I noticed it raise it's head once it heard me so I hauled ace as fast as I could to get out of there. It took off after me, running much faster than I could pedal. It caught up to me in less than a quarter of a mile and swung it's left arm at my back tire. It nocked me off balance but I regained it before I went down. After it swung, it button hooked and vanished into thick forest. Needless to say I was by myself so I have no witnesses or proof of the validity of this story.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

epetes said:


> I was riding on some fast single track near Coles Corner, WA going about 20 mph. I came around a corner and stumbled upon a Sasquatch pinching a loaf not more than 20 yards off to the right of the trail at the edge of an alpine meadow. I noticed it raise it's head once it heard me so I hauled ace as fast as I could to get out of there. It took off after me, running much faster than I could pedal. It caught up to me in less than a quarter of a mile and swung it's left arm at my back tire. It nocked me off balance but I regained it before I went down. After it swung, it button hooked and vanished into thick forest. Needless to say I was by myself so I have no witnesses or proof of the validity of this story.


He didn't wipe before taking off after you? That's gross.


----------



## Darkmaster99 (Aug 20, 2006)

had an ecounter with a very big squirell today, it was eating what looked like a mouse or something , anywho i had a 5 minute staredown with it then it just continued nibbleing on the mystery carcass


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

When animals attack. I just happen to have one.

One of my good cycling buddies, & one of the most passionate and knowledgable bike nuts around, Big G, was attacked yesterday in a pedestrian tunnel in LA, by two unknown guys. One guy, on the ground, pretended to be hurt, & the other, who led G to this "victim", came up from behind, and smashed a wine bottle over his head, so guy #1 could jump up and pull a huge frickin knife out of his pants. Guess they didn't like all those shiny stripes on G's shoulder. Lucky for him, he shook it off in time to pull out his weapon and put one through the blade-weilding guys stomach. Still, G's probably got a bit of skull-healing to do before he gets to spend any quality time with that prized Yeti collection.

People sure can be a$$holes sometimes.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bad Azz!









Alaskan bicyclist mauled by grizzly bear, fends the 400-pound animal off by kicking it


A man was on a morning bike ride in Alaska last week when a 400-pound grizzly bear charged him, biting his lower leg and only backing off after the man kicked the animal, according to an incident report from the Alaskan Wildlife Troopers.




www.foxnews.com


----------

